# Tv Samsung cl-21z43mj chasis - ksbe



## sistelecdf (Abr 11, 2012)

Buenas colegas, el problema con este tv es que no hay video solo audio, se reviso b+ en 117v. me parecio algo bajo altere una resistencia de la fuente y el voltaje subio a 130v. al mover screen no hay brillo en la pantalla.los filamentos se mantienen encedidos y con audio ok. Al mandar los K a GND si brillan segun su color verifique voltaje de screen y todo ok. al mover el control de screen hay variacion de voltaje.los 180v estan presentes. revise el onechip detectando malas soldaduras, se resoldaron y el problema sigue.de repente salio el video pero apague el tv y lo encendi de nuevo y lo mismo no hay video, no tengo el manual de servicio. gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## Dls (Abr 11, 2012)

Si dices que "de repente se vio " 

Despues de que le estabas dando de golpecitos para checar si tenia falsos o algo por el estilo

Pues lo mas probable es que tenga un falso 


O segunda opcion

Si dices que se vio despues de un rato "sin darle golpecitos" posiblemente que se alla calentado la tarjeta por ende el calor expande y ya hizo "contacto" y ya se vio" pero si se enfria se encoge y se pierde "el contacto" 

Vuelve a checar muy bien las soldaduras y cables y flexibles

Checa el transistor de salida horizontal y vertical
Checa si esta en buennestado y bien soldado la jungla
Y por ultimo checa el flyback (si es de cinescopio)

Saludos
espero haberte ayudado


----------



## sistelecdf (Abr 11, 2012)

gracias por el comentario Dls, descartados los falsos contactos con una buena lupa revise y retoque las soldaduras sospechosas, acabo de conseguir el manual. checo y comento. nuevamente gracias



Dls.  solucionado el problema, el capacitor del screen aunque checaba ok. lo remplase  y el tv quedo de 10. como cerramos este tema?  gracias


----------



## Dls (Abr 12, 2012)

Me alegro que lo allas reparado

Mmm no se como se cierran los temas

Saludos


----------



## heriber112324 (Oct 4, 2012)

sistelecdf dijo:


> gracias por el comentario Dls, descartados los falsos contactos con una buena lupa revise y retoque las soldaduras sospechosas, acabo de conseguir el manual. checo y comento. nuevamente gracias
> 
> 
> 
> Dls.  solucionado el problema, el capacitor del screen aunque checaba ok. lo remplase  y el tv quedo de 10. como cerramos este tema?  gracias



hola buen dia oyes tengo el mismo proble cual fue la solución te lo agradeceria



cual es el capacitor del escreen


----------



## Jhan franco (Oct 26, 2020)

Hola buenas tardes colegas , estoy pidiéndoles a grito una ayuda pues tengo un tv crt Samsung modelo:  cl-21z43ML.. chasis : KSBE 21Z43 , la falla es que no enciende nada ni siquiera el led de standby , el +B se encuentra correcto pero los otros voltajes del chopper están caídos , les agradezco me ayuden o por favor quien tenga el diagrama pues no lo he podido conseguir.


----------



## moonwalker (Oct 29, 2020)

Hola Jhan. Cuando dices que los voltajes en el secundario están caídos ¿significa que hay 0 tensión en las salidas del secundario?. Verifica la tensión de Standby en el pin 8 del integrado EPROM 24C08. En varios Samsung, una condición de 0V en el secundario es debido a un corto en el transistor de salida horizontal así que debes verificar también esto. Comentar el resultado de las sugerencias dadas. Saludos colega.


----------



## Jhan franco (Oct 30, 2020)

Gracias colega pero ese voltaje esta.. el transistor horizoltal esta bueno ya lo baje y probo.. los 12 voltios del la etapa de audio esta caida a 8voltios y los 3.3 de los botones esta 1.2 vol.. ya é desconectado todos estos puntos pero iigual sigue caido el voltaje


----------



## moonwalker (Oct 30, 2020)

Hola jhan, no me específicas cuál de los voltajes se encuentran: +B debe ser mayormente para estos chasis de Samsung una tensión de 125Vdc y para el voltaje de Standby 5Vdc lo cual lo ubicas rápidamente en el pin 8 de l Memoria EPROM. Confírmame con números el nivel correcto de estas tensiones.


----------



## Jhan franco (Oct 30, 2020)

Listo amigo.. la eprom tiene por voltage 5vol, +B del flay esta en 125 vol estable.. el choper tiene un voltage de 12vol el cual solo mide 8vol.. por medio un transistor regulador que lleva 3.3 vol y esos tambien mide 1.2 vol.. compadre ya no sé que hacer es la primera vez que me llega una falla como esta.


----------



## moonwalker (Oct 30, 2020)

Bueno jhan, ahora una vez que conectes el TV, este enciende el Led de Standby y al dar Power éste se apaga pero tras presionar Power nuevamente el Led Standby no vuelve a encender sino que queda apagado, el problema puede radicar en la función Sandcastle ya que el micro no hace retornar la indicación de Standby. Si al estar el Led de Standby encendido y presionar Power, éste se apaga y vuelve a encender el Led tras presionar Power, el problema radica es que no se está activando el circuito de salida horizontal ya sea por falta de pulso desde el jungla al transformador driver horizontal o debido a una avería propia en el transistor de salida horizontal que si bien mide bien con el multímetro, éste falla cuando está bajo funcionamiento en el circuito (esto es común en Samsung). Pásame el código del transistor horizontal. Saludos. Comentar los resultados de las anteriores sugerencias.


----------



## Jhan franco (Oct 31, 2020)

Gracias amigo.. agradesco tu ayuda.. pero ahora tengo un pequeño problema.. el led de stamby no ensiende


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 1, 2020)

Verifica que el Led Standby no se haya despegado en su soldadura. Verifica la tensión Standby de 5V en el pin 8 del EPROM de no haber tensión Standby es porque muy posible puede haber algo malo en el primario de la fuente. Verifica posibles soldaduras en la fuente que no estén sueltas.


----------



## Jhan franco (Nov 2, 2020)

Ok amigo boy a verificar haber


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 3, 2020)

Jhan franco dijo:


> Ok amigo boy a verificar haber



Que traducido al castellano sería



Jhan franco dijo:


> Ok amigo* V*oy a verificar *A VER*



En esta comunidad *NO *nos consideramos "Literatos", pero tratamos de escribir como si fuéramos técnicos 

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## Jhan franco (Nov 7, 2020)

Buenos dias el dia de ayer despues pasar un rato revisando se encontro un transistor de referencia D400 midiendo raro de base a colector 575 y base a emisor 15800. Fue remplazado y encendio pero ahora en pantalla en forma cojin como es conocida.. 
moonwalker gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 7, 2020)

Verifica la tensión +B que esté en su nivel correcto, esto es: 125Vdc. De estar bien esa tensión de alimentación el problema radica en el circuito Este-Oeste (EW) ubicado en el circuito de salida horizontal. Resoldar el transistor (en su mayoría MOSFET) que es el corazón de este circuito y sus componentes aledaños. Para esta falla también es crucial un condensador de poliéster color salmón que si mal no recuerdo tiene como nomenclatura de PCB C499 de 47nF ubicado a la salida del mencionado transitor. No tengo el diagrama pero trataré de encontrarlo y guiarte mejor. Mientras haz las sugerencias que te prescribo.


----------



## Jhan franco (Nov 14, 2020)

Hola amigo.. el condensador fue cambiado y el problema persiste.. el transistor mosfet tambien fue cambiado y nada.. la pantalla se observa completa cuando retiro este condensador ...


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 14, 2020)

Verifica las resistencias que polarizan al transistor MOSFET de corrección Este-Oeste pueda que pases alguna por desapercibida. Cualquiera que se encuentre ligeramente desvalorizada, podría causar dicho Síntoma. De estar todo bajo normalidad, verificar los condensadores de corrección y sintonía de alto voltaje que hacen parte del circuito de salida horizontal ya que si uno de estos está bajo en capacitancia también provoca la misma falla. Comentar resultados.


----------

